
Acetaminophen reduces social pain: behavioral and neural evidence (2010) - bookofjoe
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20548058?version=meter+at+0&module=meter-Links&pgtype=article&contentId=&mediaId=&referrer=&priority=true&action=click&contentCollection=meter-links-click
======
chewz
We need more empathy in the World!

From painkiller to empathy killer: acetaminophen (paracetamol) reduces empathy
for pain [1]

[1]
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5015806/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5015806/)

